# How do I take this cut list and decide what to actually buy?



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm planning to make cabinet face frames and doors out of 3/4" maple, here is my exact cut list (first number is quantity):

10 * 12 3/4" x 3"
2 * 39" x 3"
10 * 40 1/16" x 2"
4 * 33" x 1 1/2"
6 * 42" x 1 1/2
2 * 15" x 1 1/2

I'm a bit in the dark about how to take that list and decide what to go buy at the lumber yard. I've still got to allow for saw kerfs and what lengths and widths are actually available in the store.

How would you take that cut list and turn it into a shopping list?


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

Well, you have a few options..... I use this program for all my cutlists, but haven't had a need to worry about grain direction yet, so I don't know how that would work on this program. The nice thing is that it was free when I got it, but don't know now.... .He does have a link if you want to "donate" to his cause, which I did (I think like $5) because I do use it for every project (probably 4-6 times a year).

There was one guy on here that was developing an APP for the Iphone/pad that was looking for tips/suggestions. He was selling it for $20 I think. If you search for cutlist program in the app store, you will find it.

hope this helps

Fabian


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks, but is that program for dimensional lumber? At first glance it looks like it's for plywood. Since I'm working on face frames and doors I'm dealing with lumber at the moment.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Simple, calculate total board feet (figured approximately 15.1 from your dimensions). Add 20-25% for kerfs, mistakes, extras, etc. There are free board foot calculators online and free apps for smart phones.


----------



## thegrgyle (Jan 11, 2011)

sprior said:


> Thanks, but is that program for dimensional lumber? At first glance it looks like it's for plywood. Since I'm working on face frames and doors I'm dealing with lumber at the moment.


the cutlist program will let you take any size piece of wood, and figure out if you can fit your list into it. I typically use it for plywood, but have used it for drawer fronts and whatnot. I just enter in the sizes of the lumber I have, and it lets me know if I can do it, and how to cut it. The thing is that you have to have know what you are going to be cutting up in order for it to work. It won't tell you how much you need, but will tell you the best way to cut it up to get the best yeild. With my most recent cabinet job tht I am gearing up to do, I put 9 sheets of plywood on the list of wood that I had, and it was able to only use 7. 

Download it and give it a try... I really like the program myself, and I have no affiliation with the owner/programmer.

Fabian


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Thanks sawdust - I've never understood how how you can just use board feet - since I've got pieces 40+ inches long how do I know I don't end up with 2 3" pieces left over and nothing long enough?


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Buy extra. Once you get it home and flattened, lay out your pieces on your boards before you start cutting.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sprior said:


> Thanks sawdust - I've never understood how how you can just use board feet - since I've got pieces 40+ inches long how do I know I don't end up with 2 3" pieces left over and nothing long enough?


That's how it was done before the techie age. In fact there are still woodworkers (like me) that use that proven method. You can get very close with bd ft, and figure overage. You could sketch out the pieces you need and figure what lumber sizes will come close.










 







.


----------



## wildwood (Jan 25, 2011)

*If buying lumber from big box store or local lumberyard they sell dimensional lumber by linear foot. If go to Lowes/Home Depot websites and click on lumber “Boards,” will see price per board by species. See chart for sizes/*

*http://www.engineersedge.com/commercial_lumber_sizes.htm*

*Some hardwood lumberyards do sell by board foot. You need to mill boards to size. *

*Might be easier to make face frames & doors from plywood. You can beef up and make fancy doors with dimensional lumber. *


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Just got back from Home Depot, they had some decent looking maple today, for the record this is what I bought:

1x6 (5 1/2" actual)
1 11'
2 10'
1 7'

1x4 (3 1/2" actual)
1 8'
2 7'

1x3 (2 1/2" actual)
1 8'

I'm planning to rip some boards. Cost was $190.


----------



## Hubbard (Jan 1, 2012)

Where do you live that your local hd sells maple? I only ask because mine doesn't...

And I'm a tad jealous


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Danbury CT, and if the fact that the local HD sells maple makes you jealous then you're really gonna turn green to hear that the wall cabinets I'm building are for my workshop :blink:. They're all 42" high, 2 of them are 36" wide and one is 18" wide. The goal is to hear my wife say "those look too good for the workshop."

A big part of the goal was to build them myself, but I do realize that for what I spent in plywood and maple I probably could have gone to the fancier kitchen and bath place in town and bought their high end custom cabinets...


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Even though I'm not a pro I'm starting to wonder if I should get a business license just so I can buy from the nearby plywood wholesaler, though they might get suspicious when I show up to pick up my order in a 4 door sedan with a roof rack.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Not sure how much cheaper whoolesale is, but for me I also don't have to pay sales tax (with business license) on materials if I am going to resell whatever is made from them.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

sprior said:


> I'm planning to make cabinet face frames and doors out of 3/4" maple, here is my exact cut list (first number is quantity):
> 
> 10 * 12 3/4" x 3"
> 2 * 39" x 3"
> ...


Theres an APP and I'm sure I'll here it for this one. For I-phone it's " The Woodworking Calculator" it actually has some Awesome Features

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

Anyone know of a great Android app?


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

sprior said:


> Anyone know of a great Android app?


I'm sure it's the same

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

sprior said:


> Even though I'm not a pro I'm starting to wonder if I should get a business license just so I can buy from the nearby plywood wholesaler, though they might get suspicious when I show up to pick up my order in a 4 door sedan with a roof rack.


Yeah they would get suspicious. You could buy what's sold at the home centers, but you'll pay more than buying in the rough. If you have no planing and jointing abilities, you're limited, unless you can get it done. 

You might be better off paying the tax and you won't have to deal with the local revenue department.










 







.


----------



## MastersHand (Nov 28, 2010)

The other thing you can do may cost a little more. Go to Home Depot and buy Maple 1x2, i think they even have a finished 2 and 3 add up your lengths and buy and just cut your lengths

Sent from my iPhone using Wood Forum


----------



## RJweb (Feb 25, 2011)

Yes you could get a business lic and not pay sales tax when you purchase, BUT you must collect sales tax from the person you sold those cabinets to, and then turn those monies over to the sales tax revenue dept. so either way they get there money.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

MastersHand, that app is Apple only.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

All, I was not talking about getting an LLC for the purposes of avoid tax on my own stuff, I was talking about using it so that wholesalers will deal with me which I assume would get me cheaper prices.


----------



## sprior (Aug 31, 2008)

My shop is complete enough that I do have planing, jointing, and thicknessing capabilities - I could deal with rough stock. I also just got the Festool Trac saw for the purpose of cutting plywood pieces bigger than my table saw can handle, but I wonder if it would also be useful to straighten an initial edge.


----------



## dvalery20 (Jan 27, 2011)

sprior said:


> I'm planning to make cabinet face frames and doors out of 3/4" maple, here is my exact cut list (first number is quantity):
> 
> 10 * 12 3/4" x 3"
> 2 * 39" x 3"
> ...


Take the totals for all the dimensions needed, multiply it by length X width divided by 144, and it will give you the total board feet needed for your project. for example, I want to build a table top that measures 24"x39" so I will need 6.5 board feet.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Buying dimensional lumber doesn't guarantee that it's all the same thickness. Machining your own is a preferred method. As for the taxes, depending on your local tax man, stock you buy may be subject to a "Use Tax". You have to check. 

For example, if I buy a unit of plywood, I have to keep track of what stock goes into a taxable product, or what I use personally...like for shop use. Part of what is taxable in Florida, is if the product is attached to the structure and becomes an improvement (like it may raise the property tax, or boost the value of the real estate), it may not be taxable under the sales tax laws.

OTOH, a product like a coffee table that can be carried out, is a taxable item.










 







.


----------

